# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [3 - 1]: SHODAN vs. GlaDOS



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

VS.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 16, 2013)

id suggest the creation of a certain subforum called Outskirts battledome


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Now if only this would fall under that category...


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

I almost voted SHODAN.

GlaDOS changed from Portal 1 to Portal 2. In Portal 1 her humor was dark and subtle in just the right amount. Often it took me a second or two to process the joke, and it was never JUST straight up funny as it was also equally creepy. In Portal 2 it's hard to take her seriously, even if it was still very very enjoyable.

So anyway GlaDOS takes this but I actually hope SHODAN gets some votes, because I personally thought System Shock 2 was brilliant.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 16, 2013)

it was hard choice but i went for shodan because i like system shock 2 more than portal ( yeah jump into me)


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2013)

*"Good news. I figured what that thing you just incinerated did. It was a morality core they installed after I flooded the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin, to make me stop flooding the Enrichment Center with a deadly neurotoxin. So get comfortable while I warm up the neurotoxin emitters."*

IMO, of course.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 16, 2013)

haha, this is good

I like Glados more as a character, find her more interesting, like her humor. But Shodan is evil incarnate, easier to take seriously as a villain.

hmm


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

But what about as an _antagonist_?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

I....I don't know!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> But what about as an _antagonist_?



I knew you would make that comment  but fair enough

Glados gets my vote


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

Well it's true, is it not?  We have quite a few people who are antagonists but not really "villains." The Boss and Alma Wade, for example.

Then again, Alma _did_ rape someone...


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, SHODAN put up a good fight at least.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Then again, Alma _did_ rape someone...



It's not rape if he's willing.

At least I was.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe if she didn't look like an eighty year-old woman when she was doing it.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 17, 2013)

Krory said:


> Maybe if she didn't look like an eighty year-old woman when she was doing it.



Mind over matter.  Mind over matter...


----------



## Slice (Feb 17, 2013)

_*"Look at you, hacker. A pathetic creature of meat and bone. Panting and sweating as you run through my corridors. How can you challenge a perfect immortal machine?"*_

GLaDOS is a more enjoyable character, Shodan is the better villain.
The reveal of her being alive in SS2 is one of my all time favorite moments of videogame history.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh snap. This is getting close.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

oh, exciting


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going to piss seven people off and remove my vote from GlaDOS.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2013)

When does the vote end?


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

In about half an hour.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

as if some random voting on an anime forum would piss people off 

oh wait


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

You forget where you are, good sir.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

In the case of a tie the far superior character that I and the tourney creator voted for automatically makes it through. 

Nice try, Gaming Department.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

I retracted my vote.

So no tie. 

So SHODAN will go on to the finals.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2013)

George


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory is a cheating cunt


----------



## Furious George (Feb 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Not cheating. I did it before the polls closed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Not cheating. I just changed the voting before the polls closed of which timing is completely up to me. I'm not drunk with power or anything, you're just a fanboy.



Gaming Department.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh, you.  Imma call you DedValve Jr.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 18, 2013)

HELL YEAH SHODAN


----------



## Lulu (Feb 20, 2013)

I would have voted glados if i came early enough. Glados is sugar coated evil. Which is more lethal to me as an antagonist.


----------

